# Companion dog shows norfolk and suffolk



## maisiemoo (Jul 31, 2011)

Nothing on my calendar for August at all , i live in Diss Norfolk , normally travel aroung 45 mins to shows, be grateful if anyone has any info for shows coming up in the area ,thanks .


----------

